# b14 ecu flooding



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

what i mean by "ecu flooding" is when the ecu suddenly injects too much fuel making the car stall.and this seem to happen only with b14 ecu,if i were to put a sr18 ecu the car runs without stalling,well rich mixture but no "flooding".anyone with bright ideals???


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i didnt even think it was possible to flood the engine with so much fuel. Only so much can pass through those injectors.

maybe get your vehicle checked out by a certified mechanic


----------

